# Feedback on Combat Simulator Prototype



## falonso (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey, I’m working on a realistic combat simulator where we have full control of our arm. I’m trying to make it as realistic as possible where you actually control your swing and have to execute your strikes, rather than a button press executing the perfect strike every time.


Any feedback or features that you think would be crucial to making it realistic would be really helpful. Here were the development videos I made so far:

]




Thanks for taking a look,

Frank


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 23, 2015)

There is a lot more to a sword strike than swinging the arm, so controlling the arm is not going to do much to make it "realistic".


----------



## Buka (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Frank.  I hope you enjoy it here. I'm old and stuck in the past with all things concerning blade, hence, easilly confused. But it's all good, computer wise. Tell me more, bro.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2015)

When you swing your sword, instead of just moving your arm without moving your body, can you move your body to? This may be hard to do, but it will make the sword swinging more realistic.

Since combat is 2 (or more) persons art, can you control:

- how your opponent may attack?
- how you may use your sword to block it?, and
- how you may attack back?

Are you going to write a software to control it? Or are you going to control it by player (or players)?


----------



## falonso (Jun 24, 2015)

In the video I was using precision control, where you only move your arm - but if you disable that you naturally rotate your shoulders with the swing. You can also control the shoulders and hips isolated as well: 




Otherwise if you are talking about the mind or training that goes into the perfect swing, I try to simulate that through a muscle memory system, I'm still working on a video for that. It lets you set up your assumptions or instincts about how to swing your arm, so you can just give 2 axises (up,down,left,right) of input (i.e. a mouse or analog stick) and your customizable instincts will handle the finer movements of the arm like the wrist rotation. Since you are free to control as much as you want though, it is easily integratable with motion controllers. 

It's currently controllable by players or bots. I haven't really setup much AI customization but you can switch players at run-time.This video shows how you might use your sword to block a strike:


----------

